# Bestückung IBC Filter



## shania (26. Aug. 2012)

Hallo Jürgen,

kannst mir vielleicht  sagen warum ruhend ,schwebend oder schwimmendes __ Hel-x wo ist der Unterschied für den Biofilter was bewirken sie unterschiedlich??
Bauen auch grad eine Anlage mit 3 IBC
1. sipa
2. Helix?
3. Helix?

würde mich freuen wenn mir da jemand hilft das besser zu verstehen und eine Empfehlung gibt was in IBC am besten zu nutzen ist. Und ob zuerst ruhend oder schwimmend, schwebend und vielleicht zusätzlich Japanmatten.

habe einen Teil an Hel-x schon bei den Fischen im Teich hängen damit sich dort vielleicht schon eine Biologie aufbauen kann. Hoffe das funktioniert.
Habe mir überlegt den ersten ibc mit Sipa in Betrieb zu nehmen dann einen IBC mit hel-x und dann bis der Hel-x arbeitet erstmal noch meinen Mehrkammer filter ( Japan Matten und feiner feiner Schaumstoff) welcher zur Zeit noch läuf dahinter zu hängen. Was meint ihr??
Weiß aber immer noch nicht wie ich schwebendes vom schwimmendem hel-x unterscheiden kann und wo die Unterschiede sind und wann man ruhendes nimmt. Und ich muss jetzt bald etwas kaufen.....wißt ihr die Unterschiede oder jemanden der echt gut beraten kann?
Lg Antje


----------



## Joerg (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Hallo Antje,
:Willkommen2

Ich hab deine Anfrage mal in einen extra Beitrag verschoben.
Die Antworten gehen sonst in dem Allgemeinen Thema Filtermaterial unter.

Es gibt nun 2 Sorten von __ Hel-x, schwimmend und schwebend.
Soll die Kammer belüftet oder stark bewegt werden nimmt man das schwebende, da sich das leichter bewegen lässt.

Einen extra Filter am Anfang mitlaufen zu lassen macht nun Sinn, wenn er schon eingefahrenes Material hat.

Normalerweise wird erst eine Kammer bewegt betrieben für einen guten Abbau,
danach eine ruhende für die Abscheidung von Schwestoffen.

Es gibt einen qualifizierten guten Hel-x Händler hinter einem der Banner.


----------



## Joerg (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Hallo Antje,
stell doch mal ein paar Bilder von eurem Koi Pool ein,
dann können sich viele besser vorstellen, was du vorhast.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Hallo Antje,

Joerg hat mich auch sehr gut bei meinem Filterbau beraten. Nochmal danke Joerg. 

1. Kammer: Sifi
2. Kammer: __ Hel-X Schwebend (bei einem IBC ca. 300l, am besten 12er) 
3. Kamme: Hel-X Schwimmend (bei einem IBC ca. 400l, am besten auch 12er)

Hier mal der link den Joerg meint. http://www.vliesfilterprofis.de/hel-xdasbiomedium.htm
Ist uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert. Freundlich, schnell, und sehr preiswert! 
Ich persönlich habe noch einen 4.IBC für den Tauch UVC


----------



## shania (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Das ist ja super nett das ihr mir schreibt!!
Ja werde mich mit Ihm in verbindung setzen und so habe ich gleich eine Adresse wo ich das __ Hel-X kaufen kann!

Ich habe auch schon überlegt Bilder einzustellen - nur wo ???? ...Grins bin nicht so fit in Sachen Foren.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Joerg (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Hallo Antje,
eigentlich brauchst du nur auf Bilder hochladen oder Erweitert klicken, dann lassen sich Bilder anhängen.
Die sollten eine mittlere Größe 1024X haben, damit man etwas sehen kann und sie auch nicht zu groß sind.


----------



## shania (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Danke Jörg .
danke Dennis ihr habt mir klasse weiter geholfen.
Habe auch eben schon angerufen und mich beraten lassen welches ich brauche - echt spitze.



Jetzt versuch ich mal ein Bild von unserem Teich anzuhängen
Sind auch Bilder unserer jetzigen zu kleinen Anlagen die gegen die eine große aus IBC Tanks ersetzt werden soll.Die grüne Anlage soll zusammen mit den IBC laufen bis der Helix eingefahren ist.


----------



## Joerg (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Hi Antje,
supi, dass es mit den Bildern funktioniert hat. 
Da wird schon klar, dass der Filter dem tollen Teich etwas hinterherhinkt.
Sascha ist kompetent und fair. Er wird dir auch schon erzählt haben, dass langfristig eine Vorfilterung mit SIPA bei deiner Teichgröße nicht ganz optimal ist.

Eine SIPA läuft in Schwerkraft, wie hattest du dir denn die neue Filteranlage vorgestellt?
Die Bodenabläuge kann ich auf den Bildern erst mal nicht erkennen.


----------



## shania (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Leider gibt es keine Bodenabläufe wir mussen es leider gepumt betreiben. Das ist der Nachteil wenn man einen bestehenden Pool nutzen möchte der nicht so ausgerüstet ist. Die letzen 3 Jahre hat es so funktioniert und jetzt versuchen wir uns zu verbessern. Wir haben Glück ,wir können sogar bis auf den Boden sehen.


----------



## Nori (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Dieser Kauffilter wäre doch als reiner Vorfilter gut zu integrieren - ich denke auch an eingestellte Matten (die dadurch leicht zu entnehmen und zu reinigen sind) vor den __ Hel-X IBC's - da sollte die Vorfiltrierung enorm verbessern.
Was gar nicht geht ist der Mini-Querschnitt der Pumpenschläuche (hier sollte auf 2" umgerüstet werden) und dieser Spielzeug-UVC - da gehört ein vernünftiger Klärer mit großen Anschlüssen (63/50 mm) mit TL oder T5 Technik ran.
Da gepumpt wird wäre auch eine 2-te Pumpe ne Option. Da dieser Kauffilter scheinbar für Schwerkraftbetrieb vorgesehen ist (dem 110-er Anschluss nach) kann man Einlaufseitig auch leicht ne Adaption schaffen mit 2x2" in den 110-er (oder auch 1x2" und 1x1,5") - so hätte man eine zweite Absaugstelle im Teich (und man könnte auch den momentanen UVC mit einem 1,5"-Schlauch noch weiter verwenden).

Gruß Nori


----------



## shania (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Hallo Nori,
Danke das du dir Gedanken machst!
Was ist ein TL oder T5?
Eine zweite Pumpe haben wir bereits besogrt.
LG
Antje


----------



## Nori (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

TL und T5 sind Röhrenarten.
Die einfachen Klärer haben meist PL Röhren verbaut - das sind die rel. kurzen Röhren mit einem Anschluss mit 4 Pins an einer Seite - zu erkennen an den rel. kurzen Gehäusen.
Diese Röhren haben von allen UVC-Geräten den schlechtesten Wirkungsgrad.
Danach kommen die TL-Röhren - zu erkennen an langen Gehäusen - die Röhre sieht aus wie ne Neonröhre - die Anschlüsse sind identisch der Neonröhre. Vorteil: besserer Wirkungsgrad, günstige Ersatzröhren (ca. 15,- bis 25,- €/Stck) - sind hauptsächlich in 30 und 55 Watt-Geräten zu finden.
Dann kommen die T5-Röhren: ebenfalls lange Bauform, ein noch besserer Wirkungsgrad, Anschlüsse sind höhenmässig etwas versetzt zueinander; Vorteil: gibt es bis 75 Watt; - Nachteil: Ersatzröhren ziemlich teuer, kosten ca. 50,- bis 60,- €/Stck;
Dann gibt es noch Röhren die Gerätespezifisch sind mit 58, 80, 90 Watt - kosten an die 100,- €/Stck.
Zum Schluss gibts die Amalgamstrahler - noch besserer Wirkungsgrad aber auch sehr teuer in Anschaffung und bei den Ersatzröhren - kosten etwa 150,- € bis ca. 450,- €/Stck.

T5 findet man in Edelstahlklärern und wegen der dünnen Bauform auch in Tauch-UVC's.
TL gibts in Kunststoffgehäuse (gängigster Vertreter sind die TMC-Geräte), oder auch in Edelstahlgehäusen (hier gibts Geräte bis 110-er Anschlüssen) - Preis/Leistungsmässig halte ich die TL für die beste Wahl.

Gruß Nori


----------



## shania (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Wow was für ne Erklärung - grins habe ich verstanden!!
Bist du vom Fach das du so gut Bescheid weißt?
Der UVC an dem Tonnenfilter den haben wir Anfang des Jahres gegen einen TMC 55 Watt eingetauscht - habe aber das Gefühl der macht es nicht richtig da in den Bürsten kaum Ablagerungen sind. In dem Kammerfilter sind soviel Ablagerungen das ich die Bürsten jede Woche reinige und das ist ein UVC mit 35. Was denkst du über Tauch UVC?
LG
Antje


----------



## Nori (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Hallo Antje,
Der andere ist wahrscheinlich ein 36 Watt - PL-Gerät.
Ich denke das hat mit dem UVC direkt nichts zu tun - das hängt von der Durchströmung des Filters ab.
Welche Pumpen und welche Schlauchquerschnitte hängen an den jeweiligen Filtern wo saugen die Pumpen an?
Es ist ja nicht so dass die gekillten Algen sofort in den Bürsten hängen bleiben - die "drehen" erstmal noch ein paar Runden durch den Teich bevor sie im Filter hängen bleiben.

Ich persönlich halte von Tauch-UVC nicht soviel, weil die Bestrahlung durch die Reflexion in einem Gehäuse (vor allem Edelstahlgehäuse) höher ist. Deshalb basteln auch viele irgendwelche Gehäuse für ihre Tauch-UVC's - ein weiterer Grund ist der Schutz etwaiger Behälter, die die Strahlung nicht so gut vertragen.

Man ist mit einem Tauch-UVC halt vom Einsatzort flexibler und der Flow wird nicht so beeinflusst.
Es kommt vorrangig auf die Gegebenheiten der Filteranlage an - in deinem gepumpten System würde ich keinen verbauen.

Gruß Nori (ich bin kein Händler, nur Interessierter)


----------



## shania (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Hallo Nori,
Zur Zeit haben wir nur eine Pumpe mit 12000L für beide Anlagen. Die zweite kommt jetzt drann wenn wir die ersten IBC fertig haben ist alles bestellt und wir warten nur noch auf die Rohrdurchführungen, Die zweite ist eine 18000L Pumpe. 
Für die Ausläufe habe ich mir Laubgitter geholt damit das __ hel-x nicht verschwindet und im Teich seine Kreise zieht. Bin jetzt noch auf der Suche nach einem Gitter das erhöht in dem IBC angebracht wird so das das ruhende Helix besser vom Schmutz getrennt wird. Schlauchgröße kann ich dir nicht sagen müsste ich mit einer Schieblehre messen oder meinen Mann fragen wenn er zu Hause ist.
LG
Antje


----------



## Nori (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Nehmt auf alle Fälle die größtmöglichen Schläuche.

Wollt ihr den Kauffilter beibehalten - welche Ausläufe hat der? 
Den könnte man bestimmt schön einbinden - die Einlaufadaption wäre wie gesagt kein Problem - Auslasseitig 
könnte man notfalls bestimmt nachhelfen - ich denke bei gleichzeitigem Betrieb mit beiden Pumpen durch die IBC's müsst ihr mit 2x110 verbinden und auch in den Teich zurückgehen - ein 110-er schafft ca. 15000 Liter in Schwerkraft, da dürftet ihr drüber sein, oder?

Noch ein Tip:
Wenn du in den Auslauf ein Gitter etc. plazierst, kann es zu Verstopfungen kommen - denk auch an einen Notüberlauf, der direkt in den Teich geht (DN 75 oder 110 - da braucht man wieder einen Flansch - ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar der gängigen Teile mehr geordert - braucht man immer wieder - das sollte man an jedem IBC machen).
Es haben sich vielmehr perforierte Rohre oder Rohre mit einem groben Gitter als Wandung als zweckmässig erwiesen (da gibts einige Anleitungen hier im Forum in Bezug auf __ Hel-X-Kammern)

Gruß Nori


----------



## shania (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Denke das ist ein 110 will mich aber nicht festlegen.
Hab noch zwei Bilger gefunden.


----------



## shania (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Wir würden ihn schon gerne einbinden ( z.B noch ein Satz Bürsten und dann Japanmatten) doch weiß ich noch nicht genau wie.
Wir wollten von IBC zu IBC mit zwei mal 110 gehen und der Mehrkammerfilter hat meine ich nur den einlauf 1x 110 und Auslauf 110 wenn man den zwischen die Fässer schaltet wird dann nicht das Wasser gestaut und läuft über?
Aber wie gesagt ich habe nicht viel Ahnung von solchen Dingen ist nur eine Überlegung eines absoluten Anfänger in solchen Dingen.....Grins


----------



## Nori (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Ich würde ihn als reine mechanische Abscheidung vor die IBC's stellen - ein 2-ter Ablauf dürfte kein Problem sein - ich würde es erst mal mit einem probieren - gehe aber davon aus, dass ein 2-ter eingebohrt werden muss.
Japanmatten würde ich nicht nehmen - sind zu durchlässig und nicht haltbar genug (und zu teuer).
Nimm Schaummatten in PPI 10 bis PPI 30 in 5cm Stärke (die lassen sich auch noch einigermassen gut reinigen - je dicker die sind desto schwieriger wird es mit dem Reinigen)

Bürtsen wäre bestimmt am einfachsten zu verbauen - sind aber halt pflegeintensiv.
Vielleich lässt sich was in Richtung Siebfilter realisieren - da müsste man aber mal Details von dem Filter wissen.
Eine Sipa-Konstruktion wäre eventuell auch ne Option ...?


Gruß Nori


----------



## shania (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Also in den ersten IBC soll eien Sipa in folgender Größe:  SIPA mit einem Durchmesser von 400mm Höhe 320mm sie hat einen 160 Ausgang den wir dann auf 110 reduzieren gespüt wird sie mit einer Seerose UP 80.


----------



## shania (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Tippfehler Seerose UP 100 ist richtig!!!


----------



## Nori (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Das ist nat ganz was anderes - ich dachte die IBC's sollen reine __ Hel-X-Filter werden und der kleine Grüne soll die Vorfiltrierung werden.
In den IBC würde ich mit Sipa etc. nicht rummachen - wenn ne Sipa dann in diese runde Pseudo-Vortex-Bürstenkammer - dann die Matten und ab in die IBC's - ne vernünftige Medienauflage mit großen Schmutzabläufen, im ersten IBC mit Sprudelsteinen im 2-ten IBC ruhend und fertig.
Wenn ohne den grünen Filter gearbeitet werden soll, dann würde ich eher versuchen einen Spalt-oder Siebfilter herkömmlicher Bauart im ersten IBC zu integrieren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bestückung IBC Filter*

Hallo Antje,
da du ja gepumpt filtern willst wäre ein Spaltsieb wohl die bessere Wahl.
Das könnte auch eines in Schwerkraft sein, was in einer Kammer auf Teichniveau ist.
Den Ausgang vom Sieb dann in den Filter pumpen.
Es lässt sich einfacher reinigen und eine SIPA benötigt einen recht konstanten Wasserstand.

Die Kammer so groß machen, dass auch ein TF darin Platz findet.


----------

